# My new Flowerhorn



## brapbrapboom

Heres a quick pic of my new flowerhorn which I got from Cam! Thanks Cam!! My trip was really worth it for this bad boy! 

Anyway, me n my gf named him Bob  Hope u guys like him as much as I do..


----------



## Zortch

He is just beautiful. You're a lucky fish keeper


----------



## brapbrapboom

Zortch said:


> He is just beautiful. You're a lucky fish keeper


Thank you! Indeed he's a beauty!


----------



## gyros

Zortch said:


> He is just beautiful. You're a lucky fish keeper


must be expensive...

nice fish


----------



## brapbrapboom

gyros said:


> must be expensive...
> 
> nice fish


He's a bill


----------



## bigfishy

brapbrapboom said:


> He's a bill


as $100?

Want a SRT now for $250?


----------



## brapbrapboom

bigfishy said:


> as $100?
> 
> Want a SRT now for $250?


Yes Alex. Ohh and ill pass on that lol! I only had a bill as well to start with


----------



## sunsunsun

bigfishy said:


> as $100?
> 
> Want a SRT now for $250?


SRT where!??! lol

BTW nice FH Brap ^^, looked like mine when he was small =)


----------



## iBetta

wow...he's so nice *.*, now i want to drop by cam's lol. he's in mississauga yes?


----------



## iBetta

btw guys, do you guys know whats a "battle flowerhorn" there was one labelled as such at Big Als in newmarket and he was BRIGHT NEON orange.....i wonder if its those fake colour injections...any thoughts? i never seen one like it! its like a normal FH but instead of red, its very bright neon orange on the body and fins....


----------



## brapbrapboom

iBetta said:


> wow...he's so nice *.*, now i want to drop by cam's lol. he's in mississauga yes?


Yes hes in mississauga 

1133 Dundas st West
L4y 2c3


----------



## brapbrapboom

iBetta said:


> btw guys, do you guys know whats a "battle flowerhorn" there was one labelled as such at Big Als in newmarket and he was BRIGHT NEON orange.....i wonder if its those fake colour injections...any thoughts? i never seen one like it! its like a normal FH but instead of red, its very bright neon orange on the body and fins....


I think it might be some hybrid color strain as well. Anyway, BA often mislabel or give other names to fishes hehe..


----------



## sunsunsun

never heard of a battle flowerhorn before, big als doesnt always name their flowerhorns correctly


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> never heard of a battle flowerhorn before, big als doesnt always name their flowerhorns correctly


+1 not only on flowerhorns, but on all other fishes as well.

Anyway, thanks for the love to Bob guys! He's so active lol!


----------



## sunsunsun

you'll enjoy him for sure!

FH's are one of the most personable cichlids. Very interactive and crazy hyper until they get old anyways haha


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> you'll enjoy him for sure!
> 
> FH's are one of the most personable cichlids. Very interactive and crazy hyper until they get old anyways haha


True true! Haha!! Now i have a reason to upgrade my 75 to maybe 100+ in d future!


----------



## sunsunsun

nice! haha, i want a thai silk, the ones at lucky's are so expensive lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> nice! haha, i want a thai silk, the ones at lucky's are so expensive lol.


Ive looked at those as well they go for $200 and some of em have holes in their face 

The guy I sold my previous FH had a male thai silk he said he was gonna experiment on breeding and such, but she was a cross of pearl kamfa and zhen zhou, at least thats what I have been told of..


----------



## iBetta

man i cant wait for mine to get at least 4"! hes so small right now, still a fry XD.


----------



## sunsunsun

brapbrapboom said:


> Ive looked at those as well they go for $200 and some of em have holes in their face
> 
> The guy I sold my previous FH had a male thai silk he said he was gonna experiment on breeding and such, but she was a cross of pearl kamfa and zhen zhou, at least thats what I have been told of..


yea lol.

There was a really nice Male at one time in Big Als North York but it was going for around $300, Really nice lol, id rather get them small though and watch them grow lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> yea lol.
> 
> There was a really nice Male at one time in Big Als North York but it was going for around $300, Really nice lol, id rather get them small though and watch them grow lol.


I think I saw that one, was it the one displayed near the betta's?


----------



## sunsunsun

uhm, it was maybe 2 rows left of the bettas, its before u get into the back section of the cichlid tanks


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> uhm, it was maybe 2 rows left of the bettas, its before u get into the back section of the cichlid tanks


Anyhow they were really OP. Sunny how long did u had ur fh?


----------



## sunsunsun

brapbrapboom said:


> Anyhow they were really OP. Sunny how long did u had ur fh?


mhm about 5-6 months


----------



## iBetta

I had to give up on purchasing a FH this summer so far b/c i'm still resealing my 30g tank . Hopefully it'll be done by august so i can cycle it and everything before school starts lol. 

btw guys, in your opinion, how big should a tank be when i plan to house a fully grown male FH?(if all goes well and the FH grows lol)

Thanks!


----------



## brapbrapboom

iBetta said:


> I had to give up on purchasing a FH this summer so far b/c i'm still resealing my 30g tank . Hopefully it'll be done by august so i can cycle it and everything before school starts lol.
> 
> btw guys, in your opinion, how big should a tank be when i plan to house a fully grown male FH?(if all goes well and the FH grows lol)
> 
> Thanks!


I think a 150g would do. 

So Bob was turning a bit darker than before, when I spoke to cam he suggested to put a tank mate for him coz apparently 75g is way too big for him. I plan on putting a blood parrot or maybe something that can swim very fast and wouldnt fit in his mouth lol! Well see how it goes


----------



## sunsunsun

a Lone male Flowerhorn will require a min of 75G. They are very messy much like oscars. you can add a tankmate or 2 if he'll accept.

Flowerhorns are Very persistent if they are determined, i've had tinfoil barbs, they are much faster the the FH, much bigger at the time might i add, regardless he chased them around the clock, eventually killing 2.


----------



## iBetta

O:! oh, ok thanks! lol its gonna take a while before mine gets that big DX.


----------



## sunsunsun

iBetta said:


> O:! oh, ok thanks! lol its gonna take a while before mine gets that big DX.


How big is yours?, they grow extremely fast, mine put on 6" and got pretty Thick in 5ish months. You wouldn't want to stunt their growth as well.


----------



## iBetta

well mine is about 2" (fry) and it's on a 15g. is that ok?


----------



## sunsunsun

iBetta said:


> well mine is about 2" (fry) and it's on a 15g. is that ok?


Short term should be okay, but a 36" long tank would be better. When they get to about 5" i would switch to a 4' long tank if possible.

If with clean water, and fed well they grow like weeds. Should hit atleast 10" in a year from head to tail.


----------



## iBetta

really? O: damn i gotta make some preparations now . thanks for the advice!


----------



## sunsunsun

iBetta said:


> really? O: damn i gotta make some preparations now . thanks for the advice!


NP =), Enjoy your flowerhorn.

They are very fun to keep ^^


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> a Lone male Flowerhorn will require a min of 75G. They are very messy much like oscars. you can add a tankmate or 2 if he'll accept.
> 
> Flowerhorns are Very persistent if they are determined, i've had tinfoil barbs, they are much faster the the FH, much bigger at the time might i add, regardless he chased them around the clock, eventually killing 2.


Good news! Bob is back to his original self again! Ive put a pleco there and hes like 4". Common pleco though  of course ive provided some caves for him


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> Short term should be okay, but a 36" long tank would be better. When they get to about 5" i would switch to a 4' long tank if possible.
> 
> If with clean water, and fed well they grow like weeds. Should hit atleast 10" in a year from head to tail.


Coz theyre like pigs! They always want food! Haha! I find that really funny for em! Being really aggressive and they follow ur fingers across the tank!


----------



## sunsunsun

brapbrapboom said:


> Coz theyre like pigs! They always want food! Haha! I find that really funny for em! Being really aggressive and they follow ur fingers across the tank!


yea haha they ALWAYS beg for food, even when all my lights are off and my other fish are mostly all sleeping, he's always up against the glass lol.


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> yea haha they ALWAYS beg for food, even when all my lights are off and my other fish are mostly all sleeping, he's always up against the glass lol.


HAHA! yes! you can play with them as well letting them follow ur finger across d tank! Also if u put ur finger up they'll swim right to it!  FH's are soooo cool!


----------



## sunsunsun

brapbrapboom said:


> HAHA! yes! you can play with them as well letting them follow ur finger across d tank! Also if u put ur finger up they'll swim right to it!  FH's are soooo cool!


lol leave your finger there, see if he'll jump and bite ur finger =)


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> lol leave your finger there, see if he'll jump and bite ur finger =)


He does jump for it! Lol! Its like the movie JAWS!


----------



## sunsunsun

brapbrapboom said:


> He does jump for it! Lol! Its like the movie JAWS!


haha , you keeping anything else with him?


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> haha , you keeping anything else with him?


Yes, a common pleco  he checks on the pleco once in a while but doesnt chase him around d tank.. Or thats when im in the living room lol


----------



## iBetta

instead he chases your finger around XD


----------



## brapbrapboom

iBetta said:


> instead he chases your finger around XD


yeah lets put it that way lol. mind putting some pics of your FH as well?


----------



## brapbrapboom

Ive just bought the chingmix mineral stone for $23 including shipping on ebay. Ive read some good results from people who are in flowerhornusa.com and flowerhorncraze.com that this stuff really works! Thought ill give it a try as well and see if it really does work.. Hehe! Apparently itll stablize ph and would make the FH's colour more vibrant and make em happy! Lol

Heres the product by chingmix: http://www.chingmixusa.com/products/cm-super-mineral-stone.html

Ill put up a pic once I receive it. I plan to put 2 stones on my canister filter so water is constantly running at em.

Today I've just shoot a video of him, he looks really happy lol. July 25, 11:15pm


----------



## peterpd99

brapbrapboom said:


> Ive just bought the chingmix mineral stone for $23 including shipping on ebay. Ive read some good results from people who are in flowerhornusa.com and flowerhorncraze.com that this stuff really works! Thought ill give it a try as well and see if it really does work.. Hehe! Apparently itll stablize ph and would make the FH's colour more vibrant and make em happy! Lol
> 
> Heres the product by chingmix: http://www.chingmixusa.com/products/cm-super-mineral-stone.html
> 
> Ill put up a pic once I receive it. I plan to put 2 stones on my canister filter so water is constantly running at em.
> 
> Today I've just shoot a video of him, he looks really happy lol. July 25, 11:15pm


Very nice flowerhorn.
The mineral stones work wonders...my water parameter are perfect and crystal clear using it. I don't keep FH anymore...they all died...but they're still one of my fav fish...but I'm
staying away from them for now....too much broken hearts.


----------



## peterpd99

RIP...these were my FH.


----------



## brapbrapboom

peterpd99 said:


> RIP...these were my FH.


First pic was a BEAST!! Cant wait till my FH grows like that! Also cant wait to get the mineral stone


----------



## missindifferent

I know nothing about cichlids, but he's very pretty!


----------



## peterpd99

I started fish keeping because of flowerhorns. I still remember staring at it the whole night.
The first pic of the FH was about one year old...I got him about 3" and about 10" when he died...I used to pet and hand fed him...very playful fish.
The only negative thing I could say about FHs...is that they get alot of disease/sickness easily and I'd spent more money on meds than the fish itself. Clean/prestine water a must.


----------



## iBetta

Ok i'll try! i never took any pics because he's so small 



brapbrapboom said:


> yeah lets put it that way lol. mind putting some pics of your FH as well?


----------



## sunsunsun

Great looking FH's peter.


----------



## brapbrapboom

missindifferent said:


> I know nothing about cichlids, but he's very pretty!


Indeed he is! Thank you!


----------



## brapbrapboom

peterpd99 said:


> I started fish keeping because of flowerhorns. I still remember staring at it the whole night.
> The first pic of the FH was about one year old...I got him about 3" and about 10" when he died...I used to pet and hand fed him...very playful fish.
> The only negative thing I could say about FHs...is that they get alot of disease/sickness easily and I'd spent more money on meds than the fish itself. Clean/prestine water a must.


Only issues so far with him is he got stressed having no company in d tank before. So yeah, I also have you whom I can ask in d future when he gets sick/issues


----------



## luluxiu

I do not know if those fake color, injection ... ... have any ideas? I have never seen such! It is like a normal FH but red, very bright neon orange body and fins ...


----------



## brapbrapboom

luluxiu said:


> I do not know if those fake color, injection ... ... have any ideas? I have never seen such! It is like a normal FH but red, very bright neon orange body and fins ...


Ive actually never heard any of artificial flowerhorn color injection.. Maybe its accomplished through selective breeding? Any other idea folks?


----------



## brapbrapboom

Just a mini update this is him as of today. Theres a noticeable body and kok growth! Yaaayyy!!! And hes turning more red now! Sorry for d pics he moves all d time n cant really get a steady shot of him on my phone xD


----------



## FlowerMonkey

*Nice*

I have his brother eh I bought one from Cam to.

This was my Masterpiece back in the day, to bad I sold him off.


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Update!!!*

Sorry for the horrible pics, it was just taken on my iphone lol. Just wanted to share how he looks now. Anyway, here it is!


----------



## brapbrapboom

flowermonkey said:


> i have his brother eh i bought one from cam to.
> 
> This was my masterpiece back in the day, to bad i sold him off.


oh man he's such a beauty! <3


----------



## iBetta

omg i totally forgot to take a pic of mine! O: i had to double by venting, ubt im pretty sure mine is male. slowly getting a kok development.....ill get a pic as soon as i can


----------



## sunsunsun

nice Brap, he's growing very nicely and pretty fast.


----------



## FlowerMonkey

wow bro your Red dragon is looking sexy! very nice body to him and the red is making him really stand out, good job!.


----------



## brapbrapboom

sunsunsun said:


> nice Brap, he's growing very nicely and pretty fast.





FlowerMonkey said:


> wow bro your Red dragon is looking sexy! very nice body to him and the red is making him really stand out, good job!.


thanks for the kind words guys! ill be getting hikari massivore delight and see if he'd love the food. MMMMMmmmmm!


----------



## FlowerMonkey

If anyone has flowerhorns please do pot some pictures.


----------



## brapbrapboom

FlowerMonkey said:


> If anyone has flowerhorns please do pot some pictures.


Please do. 

And oh! My FH reaaaaaly REAALY REAAAAAAALY LOVES Massivore Delite! LOL! He almost ignore's the Grand Sumo pellets now and would rather prefer getting the big pellets lol.


----------



## dl88dl

Not my FH but I took some pics in HK lfs.


----------



## FlowerMonkey

brapbrapboom said:


> Please do.
> 
> And oh! My FH reaaaaaly REAALY REAAAAAAALY LOVES Massivore Delite! LOL! He almost ignore's the Grand Sumo pellets now and would rather prefer getting the big pellets lol.


Ahaha that's good he's growing very well. The pictures looks awesome man I wish we can grab something like that over here.


----------



## brapbrapboom

dl88dl said:


> Not my FH but I took some pics in HK lfs.





FlowerMonkey said:


> Ahaha that's good he's growing very well. The pictures looks awesome man I wish we can grab something like that over here.


WHATTA BEAST!! If those fish were here, Id guess they would cost a fortune


----------



## dl88dl

brapbrapboom said:


> WHATTA BEAST!! If those fish were here, Id guess they would cost a fortune


Yeah they are nice and the short body one is very cute. There were some that where much nicer in the other lfs but they don't allow you to take pics


----------



## ChuckRum

Im not a fan of hybrids, but its nice to see a fish that was produced with great care. Not like electric blue jack dempseys (although not hybrids) that arent able to produce fertile offspring, if any from so much inbreeding.

although after seeing these pics, i think i have gained a soft spot for flowerhorns


----------



## BillD

dl88dl said:


> Not my FH but I took some pics in HK lfs.


 Wow, that fish is seriously deformed. Haven't seen one quite that bad before.


----------



## brapbrapboom

BillD said:


> Wow, that fish is seriously deformed. Haven't seen one quite that bad before.


Head is also too big for my liking lol.. Still, its a beast.


----------



## iBetta

*Sorry if I revived this!*

I apologize if I revived this thread!
But any updates brapbrapboom?

Here's my FH that i promised so long ago lol. but its a different because the other died....my heater malfunctioned and he froze to death :'(.
this one was just picked up very recently so he still has some stress bars . they were gone as of today !

I'm assuming he's a zz/red dragon.


----------



## brapbrapboom

iBetta said:


> I apologize if I revived this thread!
> But any updates brapbrapboom?
> 
> Here's my FH that i promised so long ago lol. but its a different because the other died....my heater malfunctioned and he froze to death :'(.
> this one was just picked up very recently so he still has some stress bars . they were gone as of today !
> 
> I'm assuming he's a zz/red dragon.


No Worries man! Ill post up a pic of him later on, but he had some minor holes on head I dun want it to spread so If anyone had the same problem before please do let me know.

Otherwise he is still healthy and actively swimming across the tank


----------



## ArtihC

Beautiful, can't wait to see the new pics.
Here's my guy, shortbody zz rd.


















He's just a bit over 2". Hopefully he gets as red as yours and more gain in the kok.


----------



## iBetta

i like the deep flower pattern! especially the dark flower on his kok !
do you know by any chance if the short body is bred from genetics or through other means of human intervention? O:


----------



## brapbrapboom

*Rip*

So today I came home with my flowerhorn dead T_T
He is housed in a 75g tank, temp is set to 84, the past few week he was acting abnormal and only stays on the top corner of the tank with his tail above the water...

sighh... I don't know what to say, im so bummed out right now... I dont know what else to say :C

RIP my good friend, you will be missed.


----------



## iBetta

arg noooo!!! he was a beauty!  sorry about your loss


----------

